
Russian, US Scientists Team Up to Create World's Most Advanced Quantum Computer - mathgenius
https://sputniknews.com/amp/science/201707141055558774-russian-us-lukin-quantum-computer/
======
mathgenius
Note that the photo in the article is of a D-Wave chip, but this is not what
these guys have built.

